
Accelerationism: how a fringe philosophy predicted the future we live in - quirkot
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/may/11/accelerationism-how-a-fringe-philosophy-predicted-the-future-we-live-in
======
panzer_wyrm
Not sure if an article claiming that Zelazny ans lord of light are forgotten
xould be taken seriously

